# Hating the Swiffer or vacuum cleaner



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

My one-year-old mini recently has developed this hatred towards the Swiffer vac and the vacuum cleaner. He barks once I bring out the vacuum and attacks the machine as soon as I turn it on.

Now I am training/desensitizing him with the clicker. I leave the Swiffer out in the living room and let him get used to it. Once he turns away from it, I click and treat. Now he's doing better. He ignores its existence. I start to move it around as if I'm sweeping (without turning it on). I click and treat as soon as he stops chasing it or barking at it. 

The next step would be turning it on.

Am I doing this right? Please let me know if I'm not and how I can improve.

TIA.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Mine is fine with the vaccuum, but if he weren't, I'd be doing exactly as you are. Is he barking out of fright, or trying to play with it? Mine is a nightmare to try to mop around, as he likes to attack the mop. We use mopping time to practice stays!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Nickel attacks it as if it has stolen his favorite toy or something. He appears to be very sensitive to the sound of the vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Has there been anything to provoke it? If not..

Call your groomer and ask if he's become sensitive to the force dryer, ask if there has been any change in behavior around it.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Just checked with his groomer and he said Nickel's been pretty good with sound and dryer. I guess I just have to continue with the training patiently.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Ok, so it looks like I have the same problem with the vacuum cleaner. The girls almost play-bark at the thing! I will have to try leaving it out for them to sniff at, and try the treat method.


----------

